# VR Brille



## Manunaut (10. April 2019)

Hey, ich bins wieder 
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das hier in den Feed passt, ich bitte um berichtigung.
Aber jetzt mal zu meiner Frage: Welche PC komponenten brauch ich denn, um eine VR Brille benutzen zu können bzw welche VR Brille nimmt man den Überhaupt? Vielen dank im vorraus
Manu


----------



## MichaelG (10. April 2019)

Du brauchst einen potenten PC. Möglichst eine Grafikkarte auf dem Niveau einer GTX 1070 oder besser noch stärker, mindestens 16 GB RAM, 32 GB wären besser, eine gute CPU.

Bei den Brillen hängt es vom persönlichen Budget ab. Am verbreitetsten erscheint mir für den PC die Unterstützung für die Octulus Rift und die HTC Vive/Vive Pro. Aber zu den Details können Dir die VR-Cracks die die Hardware bereits nutzen sicher detaillierteres zu sagen.


----------



## Worrel (10. April 2019)

Ich würd mindestens noch abwarten, bis Valves "Index" oder wie die heißt, rauskommt.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2019)

Es hängt natürlich auch vom Spiel ab (mal davon abgesehen, dass es ja noch nicht viele VR-Games gibt). Du solltest halt unbedingt mehr als 60 FPS erreichen, besser wären 80-90 FPS. Du brauchst eine Leistung, als ob du zwei Monitore mit der Auflösung befeuern willst, die die Displays der Brille bieten.

Mit einer HTC Vive hast Du z.B. zwei Mal 1200x1080 Pixel - d.h. du hast mehr als doppelt so viele Pixel im Vergleich zu einem normalen Full-HD-Monitor. Die FPS halbieren sich zwar nicht komplett, nur weil die Auflösung sich verdoppelt, aber wenn Du bei einem Spiel XY bei Full-HD und hohen Details 80 FPS hast, wirst du mit der HTC Vive vermutlich nur noch 50-55 FPS haben. Das wäre per Monitor kein Problem, aber da die Displays bei VR sehr nah am Auge liegen und Du Deinen Kopf ständig bewegst, kommt das Bild mit nur 50-60 FPS Deinem Gehirn nicht GANZ hinterher, so dass Dir schwindelig werden kann, obwohl das Bild nicht "ruckelt". 

Daher wäre es wichtig zu wissen, wie das Game ohne VR denn läuft, um abzuschätzen, was man für VR und 80-90 FPS braucht.


----------



## MrFob (10. April 2019)

Mit der Hardware liegt MichaelG auf jeden Fall richtig. Mein Setup zum Beispiel hat keinen super neuen Prozessor (ein i7 4790k), aber eine starke Grafikkarte muss drin sein fuer das rendering der beiden Bilder. Ich habe ganz am Anfang noch eine GTX970 drin gehabt, was z.B. fuer die Oculus das absolute minimum ist. Das ging zwar schon fuer die Basics aber wenn du ein paar aufwendigere Spiele spielen willst (und vielleicht noch supersampeln willst, was bei VR einen ziemlichen Qualitaetsschub geben kann), dann darf es auch gerne ueber die 1070 hinausgehen (Ich habe jetzt auf eine RTX2070 aufgeruestet und damit laeuft eigentlich alles). Es ist auch wichtig, dass hohe Framerates bei VR viel ausmachen, gerade wenn Motion Sickness ein Problem ist und auch hier hilft die Grafik-Power natuerlich.

RAM: Ich habe 16GB, das hat bisher noch fuer alles gereicht. Ich glaube auch hier spielt der VRAM (Ram auf der GraKa) eher wieder eine Rolle, wenn's geht am besten gleich ein Karte mit 8GB, damit es etwas haelt.

Die meisten VR Spiele, die bis heute draussen sind sind nicht so Hardware-hungrig wie heutige flat AAA Spiele (es sei denn, du willst Renn- oder Flugsimulationen in VR spielen, das sind soweit ich weiss die Technisch anspruchvollsten Titel. Aber es kann antuerlich auch gut sein, dass sich das gerade in den anechsten 1-2 Jahren aendern wird und VR Spiele grafisch nachziehen, bzw., dass wir immer mehr Adaptationen sehen werden, die dann grafisch/hardware maessig anspruchsvoll sind. Mit anderen Worten, wenn du dir jetzt einen neuen PC fuer VR zusammenstellst/aufruestest und das Budget dafuer hast wuerde ich eher klotzen als kleckern. Das gibt dir dann im Moment das beste Ergebnis fuer FPS (was gerade in der Eingewoehnungsphase wichtig ist) und macht das ganze ein isschen Zukunftssicherer. VR ist halt ein recht teurer Spass.

Was die Brille selbst angeht, das ist natuerlich Geschmackssache und kommt auch ein bisschen darauf an was genau du spielen willst. Die neuen wireless Brillen von Oculus sind eher was fuer casual user und Leute die viel Videos schauen wollen. Wenn du ordentliche Spiele spielen willst hast du im Prinzip die Wahl zwischen der Rift und der Vive/Vive Pro, wobei ja Valve demnaechst auch mit einer neuen Brille kommt.
Natuerlich gibt es auch noch andere Brillen, die aber mit weit weniger Spielen kompatibel sind als diese beiden (einfach mal bei Steam in die VR Abteilung schauen. Danach ist es hauptsaechlich ein Frage des Budgets und der Vorliebe. Einen direkten Vergleich kann ich dir leider nicht geben. Ich bin mit meiner Rift sehr zufrieden, habe aber auch viel gutes (und vielleicht sogar besseres) ueber die Vive gehoert.
Es sollte aber auch erwaaehnt werden, dass es fuer beide Brillen Exklusive Spiele gibt. Fallout VR kann man z.B. mit der Rift nur ueber ein paar Hacks und nicht ganz ohne Probleme spielen (Skyrim VR geht dagegen komischerweise). Oculus hat ein paar exklusive Spiele in seiner eigenen App, so wie Lone Echo, Robo Recall oder From Other Suns.
Ich wuerde mich vor dem Kauf da ein bisschen auf einschlaegigen VR Seiten informieren (wobei es am Ende wohl keine absolut richtige oder falsche Antwort gibt.

Ansonsten kann ich noch ein paar Zusatzprodukte empfehlen, die mir weiter geholfen haben:
- Ich habe mir Silikon-Ueberzuege fuer die Touch Controller besorgt, da diese auch gerne mal etwas rutschig sind
- Auf jeden Fall wuerde ich mir gute AA-Akkus samt Aufladegeraet kaufen, da die Controller recht schnell neue Batterien brauchen. Ich habe Panasonic eneloop Akkus, die ich so alle 1-2 Monate laden muss).
- Wenn dich der Kabelsalat nervt, ich habe mir einziehbare Kabelhalterungen fuer die Decke gekauft, so dass das/die Kabel nun direkt von der Decke kommen und sich ohne Probleme mitziehen lassen wenn man sich bewegt (hier, so etwas).
- Mit diesen Halterungen brauchte ich dann aber auch Verlaengerungskabel, VORSICHT: Nicht jedes HDMI Kabel ist kompatibel mit der Rift, also vorher gut informieren, dass das passt.

Hoffe das hilft.


----------



## Manunaut (10. April 2019)

Vielen lieben dank für die Ausführlich antwort. Ich hab mir neulich erst einen neuen PC gebaut. In diesem ist jetzt eine RX 580 (8GB Vram) und ein Ryzen 5 2600. Reicht der aus, oder sollte ich das liebe damit lassen?


----------



## Manunaut (10. April 2019)

Okay, mal schauen, dankeschön!


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Vielen lieben dank für die Ausführlich antwort. Ich hab mir neulich erst einen neuen PC gebaut. In diesem ist jetzt eine RX 580 (8GB Vram) und ein Ryzen 5 2600. Reicht der aus, oder sollte ich das liebe damit lassen?


 Das kommt, wie ich sagte, aufs Spiel an. Viele VR-Spiele sind bewusst technisch simpel gehalten, so dass die RX 580 ausreichen könnte für genügend FPS. Wenn Du aber schon ein Spiel hast, das AUCH für VR geeignet wäre, dann kannst du das ja selbst prüfen: wie viel FPS schafft Dein PC dort bei hohen, mittleren und niedrigen Details? und welche Auflösung hast du?


----------



## knallco (11. April 2019)

Hi,
ich kann dir sagen, dass du den Aspekt der Grafikqualität auf gar keinen Fall unterschätzen solltest.
Ich selbst hatte bis vor kurzem noch diese VR Brille von Sony. Und bei der war es eben so, dass die zwar relativ bezahlbar war, aber ich war mit der Grafik einfach nicht zufrieden.
Davon habe ich dann mit der Zeit auch ordentlich Kopfschmerzen bekommen.
Du müsstest also überlegen,  eventuell eine neue Grafikkarte einzusetzen, zumindest wenn du an etwas anspruchsvollere Spiele gehen willst.
Wie groß ist denn dein Budget, bzw. wie viel wärst du bereit dafür auszugeben?
Das grenz es natürlich auch schon mal gewaltig ein.
Ich bin im Moment auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Modell kann mich aber noch überhaupt nicht entscheiden.
Im Moment schwanke ich noch zwischen einer von HTC  oder Oculus , die haben in den Tests am besten abgeschnitten: https://www.pcwelt.de/a/vr-pornos-ausprobiert-unser-eindruck,3294674
Vielleicht ist eine von denen ja auch etwas für dich.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## MrFob (11. April 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Vielen lieben dank für die Ausführlich antwort. Ich hab mir neulich erst einen neuen PC gebaut. In diesem ist jetzt eine RX 580 (8GB Vram) und ein Ryzen 5 2600. Reicht der aus, oder sollte ich das liebe damit lassen?



Ich wuerde sagen, der Prozessor duerfte erstmal ausreichen.

Die RX 580 benchmarked nachdem, was ich so im Internet sehe etwa um den Dreh oder leicht unter einer GTX1060. Damit waerst du dann schon eher am unteren Ende der Skala, was VR Performance angeht.

Aber wie Herby sagt, es kommt halt auf die Spiele an, die du spielen willst. Fuer einfachere Sachen, die vielleicht auch auf VR ausgelegt sind und eher mit einer einfachen Cartoon-Grafik daherkommen duerfte es wohl reichen. Bei aufwendigeren Titeln samt Supersampling koenntest du FPS technisch aber mit der Karte schon recht schnell an die Grenzen des ertraeglichen stossen.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. April 2019)

Grafikkartentechnisch ist das schon ein wenig Schwach in Sachen VR, dürfte für einige Spiele aber dennoch gut reichen. Vor allem VR-only Titel sind da oft recht gut optimiert. Ich empfehle auf die Oculus Rift S zu warten. Erstens, weil der Vorgänger, die Rift CV1, nicht mehr neu verkauft wird, zweitens, weil sich durch nicht allzu große Auflösung und die Bildfrequenz von 80 hz die Systemanforderungen in Grenzen halten. Dazu kommt noch, dass Oculus ne sehr gute Zwischenbildberechnung hat, so dass sich selbst 40 fps beinahe wie 80 fps anfühlen. Dennoch kann es mit der RX 580 häufiger vorkommen, dass du die Bildqualität runterschrauben musst, daher wäre auf lange Sicht für VR eine stärkere GPU schon sehr sinnvoll. Ich selbst hab aktuell noch ne GTX 1070 und die ist für meine Zwecke (Flug- und Rennsimulationen) mit der Oculus Rift CV1 (etwas niedrigere Displayauflösung, als die Rift S, dafür 90 Hz Bildrate) schon häufig überfordert, so dass ich die Bildqualität runterdrehen muss und trotzdem noch die Zwischenbildberechnung eingreift.

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass die Rift S allgemein trotz etwas höherer Auflösung eine etwas bessere Performance bringen wird, als die Rift CV1, erstens, weil sich Bildrate und Auflösung ein wenig ausgleichen, zweitens (das ist allerdings nur ne Vermutung), weil möglicherweise die intern berechnete Auflösung etwas geringer ist. Bei der Rift CV1 wurde aufgrund des Displays und der Linsen eine höhere Auflösung gerendert, als das Display anzeigen kann, um Bildverzerrungen auszugleichen. MÖGLICHERWEISE (ich weiß es, wie gesagt nicht, hoffe aber, dass man sich da technisch verbessert hat) kann die Rift S daher intern trotz höherer Displayauflösung eine niedrigere oder gleiche intern berechnete Auflösung haben. Aber am besten ignorierst du diesen Abschnitt und wartest erstmal offizielle Tests ab, wenn das Headset auf dem Markt ist. Höher als bei der CV1 werden die Systemanforderungen der Rift S aber garantiert nicht werden.


----------



## Manunaut (12. April 2019)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Manunaut (12. April 2019)

Vielen .iben dank dir!


----------



## Manunaut (12. April 2019)

Okay, danke!


----------



## Manunaut (12. April 2019)

Okay, jo, danke!


----------



## MrFob (12. April 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Grafikkartentechnisch ist das schon ein wenig Schwach in Sachen VR, dürfte für einige Spiele aber dennoch gut reichen. Vor allem VR-only Titel sind da oft recht gut optimiert. Ich empfehle auf die Oculus Rift S zu warten. Erstens, weil der Vorgänger, die Rift CV1, nicht mehr neu verkauft wird, zweitens, weil sich durch nicht allzu große Auflösung und die Bildfrequenz von 80 hz die Systemanforderungen in Grenzen halten. Dazu kommt noch, dass Oculus ne sehr gute Zwischenbildberechnung hat, so dass sich selbst 40 fps beinahe wie 80 fps anfühlen. Dennoch kann es mit der RX 580 häufiger vorkommen, dass du die Bildqualität runterschrauben musst, daher wäre auf lange Sicht für VR eine stärkere GPU schon sehr sinnvoll. Ich selbst hab aktuell noch ne GTX 1070 und die ist für meine Zwecke (Flug- und Rennsimulationen) mit der Oculus Rift CV1 (etwas niedrigere Displayauflösung, als die Rift S, dafür 90 Hz Bildrate) schon häufig überfordert, so dass ich die Bildqualität runterdrehen muss und trotzdem noch die Zwischenbildberechnung eingreift.
> 
> Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass die Rift S allgemein trotz etwas höherer Auflösung eine etwas bessere Performance bringen wird, als die Rift CV1, erstens, weil sich Bildrate und Auflösung ein wenig ausgleichen, zweitens (das ist allerdings nur ne Vermutung), weil möglicherweise die intern berechnete Auflösung etwas geringer ist. Bei der Rift CV1 wurde aufgrund des Displays und der Linsen eine höhere Auflösung gerendert, als das Display anzeigen kann, um Bildverzerrungen auszugleichen. MÖGLICHERWEISE (ich weiß es, wie gesagt nicht, hoffe aber, dass man sich da technisch verbessert hat) kann die Rift S daher intern trotz höherer Displayauflösung eine niedrigere oder gleiche intern berechnete Auflösung haben. Aber am besten ignorierst du diesen Abschnitt und wartest erstmal offizielle Tests ab, wenn das Headset auf dem Markt ist. Höher als bei der CV1 werden die Systemanforderungen der Rift S aber garantiert nicht werden.



Ausserdem soll die Rift 5 ja auch einiges an schoenen Komfort Funtionen mitbringen, wie nur noch ein Kabel und - was ich sehr cool finde - Sensoren, die in die Brille eingebaut sind, so dass man auch fuer roomscale VR keine externen Kameras mehr braucht. Wenn das alles ordentlich funktioniert waere das allein auf jeden Fall schon das warten wert mMn.

Und dann muss man ja, wie oben geschrieben, auch noch mal schauen, was Valve so mit der Index veranstaltet.


----------

